# SIM 180 & G220 vs Mazda RX8......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Well following on from the 'Detailing Day' I hosted with Chris_vRS:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169813

Paul aka T10HJP, who owns the Blue Golf, is pretty keen on this detailing lark and during the day I mentioned I would be working on a RX-8 the next day and he asked if he could join me for the day, obviously I said no problem..........:thumb:

The car in question was a Mazda RX-8, never detailed one of these before so was keen to do something different, so I picked up Paul early on Sunday morning and we headed over to Amit's place where after a quick chat, Paul and I unloaded the car and popped the gazebo up as the weather wasn't looking clever for the day, the car looked as follows:
































































The car itself was up for sale at the time with a viewer coming the following day so I was keen to crack on with Paul and make some head way...........

*The Detail Process*

I had been in discussion with Amit before the detail in reference to the wheels as to what could be achieved but knowing Mazda wheels I needed to establish the condition of them, unfortunatly they condition of them was as expected............corroded..........

The best thing to do would be clean them on the car, no point getting them off as I couldn't clean them any better off the car due to the heavy corrosion, so one wheel looked as follows:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush:



















Then using the smaller Detailer Brush for the smaller areas:










A quick rinse:










Left the wheel looking as follows:










As you can see this was as good as it was going to get, really hate corroded wheels but this just seems to be the norm with any Mazda............:doublesho

I then paid some attention to the wheel arches, so with a spray with some Megs APC this was then aggitated with a Vikan Wheel Arch Brush:



















This was then rinsed off:










This was then repeated on the other wheels and arches.........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was first rinsed:



















The car was then foamed:














































While the foam dwelled, Paul and I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















The car was re-foamed and then we washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinse Bucket:










This process was then repeated and I then rinsed the car:



















Next up Paul and I decided to clay the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Sonus Green Detailing Clay:



















Not a great deal of contaimination on the car to be honest so little to show, the car was then rinsed again:



















An application of Megs Last Touch was then followed by the use of a Waffle Weave Drying Towel to dry:










Paul and I then taped up the car with some 3M 3434 Tape:










Then it was onto the paintwork correction part and the front wing looked as follow having marked up a small front section:



















Working with the SIM 180, I tried a 3M Polishing Pad with some Megs 205 which took little out of the marks shown above:




























I then changed to a Megs Polishing Pad and used some 3M Ultrafine:



















This yielded some good results but wouldn't quite bite through the deeper marks, so I kept with the same 3M Ultrafine and tried a 3M Compounding Pad:



















This seemed to leave a pretty good finish as follows:



















Compared to the other half of the panel still looking as follows:



















The plan was that I would go around the car working with the SIM 180 to knock out most of the marks and Paul would follow me around on the G220 refining with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 so in order for me to get a bit ahead Paul turned his attention to the exhaust working with some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:




























At this point I was then onto the Passenger Front Door but taking 5 to sort out the 'next big job':










As I wasn't 100% happy with the wheels I asked Paul to attend to them again with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth just to see if they could be improved anymore:










Paul then after they had dried sealed them with some Collinite 476s via an Applicator Pad:










After a while I was had moved ahead and was on the Passenger Side Rear Wing:










Paul was well on his way now with the G220 on the Rear End of the car:










Once all the correction work had been done we then moved our attention to the Engine Bay, which loooked as follows:



















This was rinsed first:










Then some Megs APC was applied:










This was aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










And rinsed to leave the following:










With plenty of dust left over from the correction work I decided to snow foam the car:



















This was then rinsed:



















Paul then applied some Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.........no pics though..........

Paul then got Henry out and attended to the interior:










I meanwhile cleaned the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and GLass Cleaner Cloths:



















I then dressed the tyres with some AS Histyle via a Paintbrush:










Some internal trim was finished with some Megs Last Touch via a Microfibre Cloth:










Unfortunately I think Paul and I got carried away here as we missed a few pictures but I completed my normal Zaino application with some Z-AIO, Z6, Z2, Z6 and finally a Z8 wipedown:




























*The Results:*

*Under Gazebo:*













































































































*Out From The Gazebo:*








































































































































Amit was pretty pleased with the results and I am hoping that the car has sold now............:car:

Massive thanks to Paul for helping me out on the day, it was great as usual to have someone to detail with and after the work we put into his Golf the day before we were pretty tired on the way home to say the least.........:driver:

Apologies for the lack of pictures showing a clear story but I got a little carried away on the SIM180............:buffer:

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si and Paul fantastic work :argie: paul did a good job on the exhaust but no of fence paul u rnt a patch on jules


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon and Paul :thumb:
shame about the wheels ruining the overall results, are they going to be refurbed?


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Another Great transformation and write up si :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, how do find the rotary?..................:thumb:


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

-tom- said:


> Si and Paul fantastic work :argie: paul did a good job on the exhaust but no of fence paul u rnt a patch on jules


Ha ha, I dont think I could ever clean the exhaust tips as good as Jules :thumb:

Thank to Simon for letting me come along. Was good fun, but as he said, very tiring! I was almost asleep in the car on the way home!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Came out great Baker! 

I don't care how well your new helper polishes paint, I want Jules back.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, no rain then luckily.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff chaps:thumb:

Are you now a Highstyle convert?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice work Simon and Paul :thumb:
> shame about the wheels ruining the overall results, are they going to be refurbed?


As stated in the thread Kev, the car was to be viewed the next day and I believe it's been sold as seen so no work carried out on the wheels...........:driver:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, how do find the rotary?..................:thumb:


I like it mate, still using the DA here and there but where possible I will use the Rotary, been using it a lot of late, even on 'new car' details just to get used to it, love it's capabilities so for me it's a thumb up...........:thumb:

When you getting one.............



ryand said:


> Nice one, no rain then luckily.


Yeah stayed dry Ryan, it was overcast in the morning and rained a little but the afternoon came out well, just in time for some final shots...........:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Good stuff chaps:thumb:
> 
> Are you now a Highstyle convert?


You might say that Chris, have to say I have nearly finished that sample you gave me so I am on the hunt for some more, maybe I should sell some bits to fund the purchase...............:lol:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

always a good write up-certainly a man of my own heart with regards to plenty of foam action!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job and one of the best writeup i have read in quite some time now.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a beautiful car and an excellent job there mate, the wheels actually look very good in the pictures, so you must have done a very good job getting them clean as possible!

Oh and what an awsome gazebo!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

c16rkc said:


> Thats a beautiful car and an excellent job there mate, the wheels actually look very good in the pictures, so you must have done a very good job getting them clean as possible!
> 
> Oh and what an awsome gazebo!!


Thanks for the kind comments, both Paul and I attended to them but sadly behind the spokes and on the inner wheel it was like the wheels had Eczema..............


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very good work,car looks loads better
and now with a nice shine and some depth to paint
well done

another note that gazebo,where ? how much etc and size please,looks like my next purchase
thanks


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> very good work,car looks loads better
> and now with a nice shine and some depth to paint
> well done
> 
> ...


Many thanks and I sourced the Gazebo a couple of years ago through Amazon but this is the company that sells them, with sides:

http://www.thesportshq.com/10-x-20-gazebo-with-sides--ez-stow-a-way-design.aspx

And without:

http://www.thesportshq.com/10-x-20-ez-popup-gazebo-choice-of-3-colours.aspx


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

I really like your reports. Excellent work as well and some great finishing pics! :thumb:


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Well done Si & Paul looks fantasic 

Top banana

Fingers crossed Today Wednesday 2nd June Steve, Chris And Myself completed the Details of My C70 so look out for the write up soon 


Good Job Guys 


Jason


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JMAPUK said:


> Well done Si & Paul looks fantasic
> 
> Top banana
> 
> ...


Eagerly waiting to see the results.............:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice reflections there mate.

The wheels & calipers are in pretty bad nick, typical Mazda.

Just had mine replaced under warrenty.

Cracking job all the same tho.

Well Done


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Once again great work mate! I always keep an eye out for your posts.:thumb:
Phil


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Great work! So Mazda paint is quite similar to Toyota. I also need compounding pads to remove most defects.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work that  

Morbid curiosity question.......how come, as a DW supporter, you choose to post in the showroom not the studio?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work as normal, Shame the owner didnt get to enjoy the finished job much....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Keefe said:


> Great work! So Mazda paint is quite similar to Toyota. I also need compounding pads to remove most defects.


Similar yes but I would say that every motor is different and it all depends on the defects you have in front of you, some areas on this car corrected easier than others but that's typical of most motor's to be honest..........:thumb:



nick.s said:


> Nice work that
> 
> Morbid curiosity question.......how come, as a DW supporter, you choose to post in the showroom not the studio?


Good question Nick and without getting into any trouble it's something that I discussed with Whizzer, while I have paid to be a Supporter, this is a hobby for me that I enjoy and will happily do for friends and family but my work is not up in the same league as the Pros so I don't feel it's fair to clog up the Studio area with my posts when I un-like them don't do this for a living........:thumb:



PaulN said:


> Great work as normal, Shame the owner didnt get to enjoy the finished job much....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


He did for an evening at least Paul...........:lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Can't argue with your logic there fella, but don't doubt your work, it's always cracking!


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Great work as ever but where are the flip flop shots fella :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vince007 said:


> Great work as ever but where are the flip flop shots fella :lol::lol::lol:


Bit too cold on that day mate..............:lol:


----------

